# Sinn U1 - new movement



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I had a conversation with Rob at Watchbuys on Friday 5/24 and he advised that the current and future Sinn U1's have the Sellita SW-200 inside. He said it was the chronometer grade version and tried to tell me it was the same as the ETA, but made in Glashutte. While I have had the Sellita movements before with no issues, it's not the same as the ETA but it is a clone. Just passing along what I was told, so don't shoot the messenger.......

Hoppy


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

My question is: 
What happens to all the ETA's when they need repaired? Will parts and pieces be available to repair watches?


----------



## Kurt Koerfgen (Feb 10, 2006)

ceebee said:


> My question is:
> What happens to all the ETA's when they need repaired? Will parts and pieces be available to repair watches?


The fact that Sinn is using more and more Sellita movements has been discussed before, although the reported unproven claim that these are made in Glashütte, which is in Germany, is new to me, as it might affect Sellita's rights to call their movements "Swiss Made".

As far as the Swatch Group continuing to supply parts for ETA/Valjoux movements is concerned, I do not see problems if the experience of the also Swatch owned Lemania 5100 movement is anything to go by.

Keep in mind that at this stage, Sinn is not abandoning ETA altogether, but has commenced sourcing movements from a second supplier if the supply (or price) of ETA movements should become an issue.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bigpoppa822 (Aug 27, 2012)

Does anyone know when the switch on the U1 was made from the 2824-2 to the SW200?


----------



## eliz (Apr 5, 2012)

I think all current U1s should still be on the Top Grade 2824? As per the Sinn webby, it's still being listed as ETA 2824-2.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

Official reply from Sinn Germany to my question about the movement in the new production of U1s:

"thank you for your e-mail.

The new production contains the Sellita SW-200.
This movement is comparable with the ETA-movement and our tests showed that the SW-200 has no differences or lower quality than ETA.
In some ways they even improved this movement."


----------



## pisar (Feb 2, 2010)

I tried to buy one with ETA and contacted 3 distributors and i found 2 pieces with ETA.
All the rest was wt SW-200.
Looks like all curent U1 have new movement.

The question is: does SW-200 sounds like ETA? If no them we can compare sounds of both to find out which one do we have in U1 : )


----------



## Dann (Feb 16, 2006)

I bet that Sinn keeps good records and know exactly which U1 was the first to have the SW-200. It would be interesting to find out. Guess it does not bother me since I got one of the first U1s that came into the US via Watchbuys.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

This actually enhances my interest in a Sinn U1 as it would be a different movement to own...


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

mpalmer said:


> This actually enhances my interest in a Sinn U1 as it would be a different movement to own...


I've got the SW200 in my Muhle Glashutte 29er Big and it seems to work very well, so I'm fine with the Sellita in the U1.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

I must admit that I am disappointed with not getting the ETA movement. Not only was I hoping for the last U1-T with the ETA movement, but also I feel like I'm paying for the ETA but not getting it.
Does anyone know the cost difference between the two movements?


----------



## iim7v7im7 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Doesn't bother me in the least*

Sellita has been assembling, decorating and making custom components for ETA Calibres for decades for watch manufacturers. No one, knows these designs better outside of ETA. If Sinn is using a Top or Chronometer grade calibre in the U1-T, I am certain that it will be every bit as reliable as an ETA version.. As the Hayek's continue to clamp down on ex-Swatchgroup supply of movements, you will see more and more Sellita, Soprod, La Joux Perret and other calibres being used by companies like Sinn. I recently got a new Chronoswiss that had a Sellita SW-300 in it instead of a ETA 2892-A2.










stop worrying about this aspect, in the end it really doesn't matter. The largest impact is price to companies like Sinn. Movements from Sellita will cost Sinn more than a movement from ETA because they are made at much lower volumes.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I have owned stuff with the Sellita movements and they are just fine. That said, given the choice I'd prefer ETA. In fact, I just bought my U1 SDR back, from the guy I sold it to a couple months ago, because it has the ETA. Either way is good. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## iim7v7im7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hoppyjr said:


> I have owned stuff with the Sellita movements and they are just fine. That said, given the choice I'd prefer ETA. In fact, I just bought my U1 SDR back, from the guy I sold it to a couple months ago, because it has the ETA. Either way is good.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


I suppose that there is mental security in familiarity. Given a choice, I personally would prefer not to support the Hayek's.


----------



## georgio (Aug 20, 2012)

Ups, I have seen several models switch to Sellita, but still not expecting Sinn to do that for U1. So glad I bought mine last year. I do not have anything against Sellita but I would not pay the same as I did for a U1 with Sellita, it should be cheaper.


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

georgio said:


> Ups, I have seen several models switch to Sellita, but still not expecting Sinn to do that for U1. So glad I bought mine last year. I do not have anything against Sellita but I would not pay the same as I did for a U1 with Sellita, it should be cheaper.


Why? Sellita has manufactured parts for ETA for years, and SW200 is practically the same movement as 2824. If IWC has been using them, believe me, it's a good movement!


----------



## whywatch9 (Sep 30, 2012)

Personal experience with sw 200 has been a great one, much better than the lower grade eta2824 I should say. So I don't think there's much of a difference in term of telling time. that being said, I still don't feel like paying for the same price if the switch had actually cost sinn less to make the same watch. Maybe the demand for sallita is actually higher, because manufactories just can't get eta anymore. In that case maybe the price is more justifiable. 
Honestly, all it takes is a little bit of marketing effort to make people feel positive about the SW mvmts. 

BTW

Do sallitas come in different grades like the etas?


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

whywatch9 said:


> Do Sellita's come in different grades like the etas?


Of course 

http://www.sellita.ch/images/stories/documents/SW200-1_DOC_FULL.pdf



> Page3:
> Standard - Spécial (Elaboré) - Prémium (Top) - Chronomètre


----------



## Byfrost (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry for bumping a relatively old thread. Nonetheless I did not want to open a new thread for a similar topic either.

I am on the verge of getting a brand new Sinn U1. For the past weeks I did lots of research about the Sellita SW200(-1) movements and I've read both positive and negative reviews, mostly positive ones, a couple of negative ones.

Particularly I am concerned about the SW200 Ratchet gear issues, which the ratchet gear teeth was grind off (despite their modification to the SW200 to SW200-1). I do not mind about the Sellita Movements at all, I'm just concerned about any potential issues that the movement may face. ETA or Sellita or Soprod, I am contented as long as the movement works without problems and perform well within it's designated specifications.

I understand that Sinn has since started putting the Sellita SW200 movements in their U1 and my main question is, have anyone brought their U1 recently (after April / May 2013) and faced any issues with their U1?

Links:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/sellita-sw200-vs-sw200-1-a-873049-2.html


----------



## dkbs (Nov 2, 2008)

This kind of misinformation really hurts Sinn's reputation, not to mention Rob's Watchbuys. Per Sellita or ETA specification, any chronometer grade movement must come with COSC certificate -- Because a watch maker or company cannot self-claim chronometer grade. Any chronometer grade must be accredited by the independent third party licensure body. But since when we have ever seen any U1 comes with any accreditation certificate?

Top grade is not chronometer grade, period.



Hoppyjr said:


> I had a conversation with Rob at Watchbuys on Friday 5/24 and he advised that the current and future Sinn U1's have the Sellita SW-200 inside. He said it was the chronometer grade version and tried to tell me it was the same as the ETA, but made in Glashutte. While I have had the Sellita movements before with no issues, it's not the same as the ETA but it is a clone. Just passing along what I was told, so don't shoot the messenger.......
> 
> Hoppy


----------



## iim7v7im7 (Dec 19, 2008)

No problems whatsoever with my U1T since June.



Roy87 said:


> Sorry for bumping a relatively old thread. Nonetheless I did not want to open a new thread for a similar topic either.
> 
> I am on the verge of getting a brand new Sinn U1. For the past weeks I did lots of research about the Sellita SW200(-1) movements and I've read both positive and negative reviews, mostly positive ones, a couple of negative ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Slightly off topic but still Sinn, ETA and movement related - what about the quartz ETA movement in my UX? How do you think Sinn will handle either replacing or repairing that movement should it be required?


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

dkbs said:


> This kind of misinformation really hurts Sinn's reputation, not to mention Rob's Watchbuys. Per Sellita or ETA specification, any chronometer grade movement must come with COSC certificate -- Because a watch maker or company cannot self-claim chronometer grade. Any chronometer grade must be accredited by the independent third party licensure body. But since when we have ever seen any U1 comes with any accreditation certificate?


Don't confuse a chronometer grade movement with a COSC certified chronometer. All COSC certified chronometers have chronometer grade movements, but not all chronometer grade movements are COSC certified.


----------



## yifu (Oct 12, 2013)

All chronometer ETA movements are COSC certified, but not TOP ETA movements, which are essentially the same specs wise sans the testing process, a bit like standard vs elaborated version. So all COSC chronometers have chronometer movements and all chronometer movements are COSC certified, if not they are sold as TOP instead.


CMSgt Bo said:


> Don't confuse a chronometer grade movement with a COSC certified chronometer. All COSC certified chronometers have chronometer grade movements, but not all chronometer grade movements are COSC certified.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

I stand corrected. For the record, only one of my dozen or so chronometers came with a COSC certificate.


----------



## Byfrost (Dec 23, 2008)

iim7v7im7 said:


> No problems whatsoever with my U1T since June.


Thanks for the input! Anyone with their Sinn U1 purchased after April / May 2013 have any issues with their Sellita SW200-1 movement?


----------



## apnk (Dec 10, 2007)

Roy87 said:


> Thanks for the input! Anyone with their Sinn U1 purchased after April / May 2013 have any issues with their Sellita SW200-1 movement?


No issues here.


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't believe this to be true. I just bought one yesterday from Watchbuys and it says it has an ETA movement.


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Actually, after more research I guess I am wrong. However, from what I have found, both movements are the same in design and function.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

MJM said:


> I don't believe this to be true. I just bought one yesterday from Watchbuys and it says it has an ETA movement.


Says where? On the Watchbuys web site or in the papers that came with the watch? Unless it's a NOS U1 (which I doubt) I'm pretty sure it'll have the Sellita movement inside.

Edit: Didn't see your followup before I posted.


----------



## jjnews (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello everyone! Long time lurker here... I bought my U1 (sw200-1) in august and i have problem with it. Its lsing time way too much (maybe 30-60 min/ 24h). It starts losing time rapidly only when i wear it. When i leave it on table, its pretty spot on ( maybe -5 sec/ per 24h). I tested power reserve and it lasts 40 h. It losing time, no matter if i wind it fully (30-40 turns). 
When bought it it was like this at first, but then i got better. Last week problem came back. I think I have to send it back to Germany for service.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

jjnews said:


> Hello everyone! Long time lurker here... I bought my U1 (sw200-1) in august and i have problem with it. Its lsing time way too much (maybe 30-60 min/ 24h). It starts losing time rapidly only when i wear it. When i leave it on table, its pretty spot on ( maybe -5 sec/ per 24h). I tested power reserve and it lasts 40 h. It losing time, no matter if i wind it fully (30-40 turns).
> When bought it it was like this at first, but then i got better. Last week problem came back. I think I have to send it back to Germany for service.


Welcome to the Sinn watch forum.

I am sorry to hear you are having trouble. I think when you wear the watch
it is stopping occasionally or hanging up. It may be in some orientations the
second hand is hitting. It may not be the movement. You don't have to figure
it out, though. I think you should contact Sinn service and send the watch to
them. Read here for instructions: Sinn customer service

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## jjnews (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for reply! I think it's hanging up problem in some orientations. I'll contact sinn's customer service and I'm sure they will take care of it.



rationaltime said:


> Welcome to the Sinn watch forum.
> 
> I am sorry to hear you are having trouble. I think when you wear the watch
> it is stopping occasionally or hanging up. It may be in some orientations the
> ...


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

I have only had my u1 for for days I got it from page & cooper and I asked Johnathan about the sellita movement in my watch and he said it is virtually the same as the ETA but apparently sellita has far better customer service if something goes wrong which is reassuring to know


----------



## robdad (Apr 6, 2014)

I've had my U1T for over a month now, worn it every day and it consistently gains just over 4 seconds a day. To put that into perspective I recently sold a Rolex Sub that would come back from service gaining a second or 2 a day, within a month or so of wear it would always settle into gaining 4 seconds a day on my wrist. So from my experience the Sellita movement has been fine so far!


----------



## SolidTime (Apr 9, 2014)

robdad said:


> I've had my U1T for over a month now, worn it every day and it consistently gains just over 4 seconds a day. To put that into perspective I recently sold a Rolex Sub that would come back from service gaining a second or 2 a day, within a month or so of wear it would always settle into gaining 4 seconds a day on my wrist. So from my experience the Sellita movement has been fine so far!


I saw a U1, not sure exactly when, might have been early 2010 and didn't like the second hand sweep, plus the watch was presented to me as new but the warranty card was issued 3 months prior to the date I saw it. My guess then was that it was not new but pre-owned, but in as new condition. Finally through a friend I got 1 from an AD approx. a month ago. The second hand seemed to sweep smoother and the accuracy since day one is around 2-4 sec per 24. I've used the watch on a 24h basis for at least 3 weeks as I do know that mechanical auto winding movements might show different time keeping when new, unlike the ones that have already been constantly used for over 3 weeks. The U1 is a 44 mm that wears smaller, I would say it feels like a bulky 42 mm or a simple 43 mm. Very legible and clear dial, AR that gives the feeling there's no crystal. Well tested underwater and can say overall a good diving tool. As far the movement is concerned, well at that price range the accuracy is quite good.

Still, if the OP does not find their watch as expected, and since its a new one and within warranty, best thing to do is contact the AD or Sinn directly. They have excellent customer service, that I have experienced.

Edit: Few days ago I've tested the new U1 with a 103 ti testaf [June 2013 and under 3 years warranty unlike the U1 for 2] which is equipped with a 7750 val. and the 103 [in spite off the testaf certificate and the superior movement] was nearly -20 sec per 36h unlike the U1 that kept its rate to +3/+5 per 24h.


----------



## madridgeback (Mar 27, 2014)

My u1 is fitted with the sellita sw 200 and runs +5 seconds a day which I think is pretty darn good for the price range


----------

